# Got the boat blind ready.... almost



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2016)

I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel with this blind. I hope I don't have to use it much but when I need it I will be ready. I still have the top cover pieces to do and I think I am going to weave bungee cords through the blind so I can add natural vegetation wherever I am hunting. I will say that this simple blind is 100x easier to pick up and put down than my last avery blind.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 26, 2016)

What type frame did you make?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 27, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2016)

nice blind


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 27, 2016)

Yep, That will work just fine.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2016)

Suweet!  I bought a shaggy from Chad and I've got to do some adjusting this year.  Not convinced it is as effective as grass at this point.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> What type frame did you make?



It is just two pieces of aluminum pipe that are shaped like a staple, for lack of better terms, that are bolted to the front deck and back deck of the boat. When in the storage position they just lay on the top rails of the sides of the boat. When you get ready to hunt you just swivel the two sides up and put the "foot" down to keep the blind from falling and you are ready. They are no pins to fool with and you don't have to do multiple steps like my old avery. I will get some more pics just in case someone is interested in making one.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Aug 28, 2016)

Great looking blind!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel with this blind. I hope I don't have to use it much but when I need it I will be ready. I still have the top cover pieces to do and I think I am going to weave bungee cords through the blind so I can add natural vegetation wherever I am hunting. I will say that this simple blind is 100x easier to pick up and put down than my last avery blind.


Very nice setup, but I happen to like your old Avery just fine


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 28, 2016)

how much stand up room do you have? and might have to come over and see this thing!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel with this blind. I hope I don't have to use it much but when I need it I will be ready. I still have the top cover pieces to do and I think I am going to weave bungee cords through the blind so I can add natural vegetation wherever I am hunting. I will say that this simple blind is 100x easier to pick up and put down than my last avery blind.



Rob, You may find that the grass at the rear 4 ft of the boat will need to be trimmed because it will pull water into the boat when your underway.  Or tuck it in like I try to do when I let the blind down.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 28, 2016)

I did mine like that and ended up trimming almost all the overhang off below the rail.   I don't have anystand up room in mine because of the overhead cover.  We shoot sitting down all the time.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Very nice setup, but I happen to like your old Avery just fine



It was a great blind on my old boat but just required to much rigging to work on this new one and I am still not sure it would have been "right". The trade worked out good for both of us I feel like. I hope to get some fresh blood on the goose decoys this weekend!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaducker thanks for the tip. I will watch it closely on the first couple of trips. I ran a piece of PVC along the bottom of the blind that sits over the rail. When I get ready to let the blind down I grab the pvc pipe and fold it up even with the top of the blind frame and then let it down. The pvc pipe then catches on the back dry boxes and wedges it pretty good with hardly any grass hang over. I still need to take it out and run the boat with it on though. If it drags I will trim it up.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> how much stand up room do you have? and might have to come over and see this thing!



The top is open so stand up room is wide open right now. However, I am working on getting some brackets made so that I can slide in temporary top cover panels like GA ducker has there in his pic. The brackets are tacked they just need to be finished and then I will build the top panel frames to put on when you get where you are going.


----------



## smoothie (Aug 28, 2016)

You guys have inspired me. Good job!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 28, 2016)

smoothie said:


> You guys have inspired me. Good job!



Smoothie, My daughter began her freshman year at Valdosta state a few weeks ago.  A connection in Valdosta would be nice and if you don't have a boat I will drag mine down there.. You could tag along with us to SELA as a trade off.


----------



## dom (Aug 29, 2016)

man that looks great!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 29, 2016)

Great pictures. I am planning on a very similar set up, I am planning on mounting a piece of angle iron on the front deck and bolt the conduit through it vs the lip of the deck like you have.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Great pictures. I am planning on a very similar set up, I am planning on mounting a piece of angle iron on the front deck and bolt the conduit through it vs the lip of the deck like you have.



I almost went that route but I am not going to be hunting off of the front deck because it would put me up to high so I chose this way of doing it. There is no right or wrong way of doing it though.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 29, 2016)

I am only doing it ba use I've got an extended front deck and figures it would be harder to conceal all the way to the front with grass / camo netting.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks good man. Good luck


----------



## smoothie (Aug 29, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Smoothie, My daughter began her freshman year at Valdosta state a few weeks ago.  A connection in Valdosta would be nice and if you don't have a boat I will drag mine down there.. You could tag along with us to SELA as a trade off.



I just shoot them in oak bottoms. All ya need is waders


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Smoothie, My daughter began her freshman year at Valdosta state a few weeks ago.  A connection in Valdosta would be nice and if you don't have a boat I will drag mine down there.. You could tag along with us to SELA as a trade off.



There are no birds in Valdosta.  That is all!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> There are no birds in Valdosta.  That is all!



I gota find something to do, My wifes gona buy a house down there if we don't get down there enough.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 30, 2016)

Drink to lake Seminole, that's the duck meca of GA!!! Jk. Take your boat down to the gulf and get in some redheads and bluebills. Can't be more than 1.5-2 hours from there


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 30, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Drink to lake Seminole, that's the duck meca of GA!!! Jk. Take your boat down to the gulf and get in some redheads and bluebills. Can't be more than 1.5-2 hours from there



That sounds more like a plan to me.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 30, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Smoothie, My daughter began her freshman year at Valdosta state a few weeks ago.  A connection in Valdosta would be nice and if you don't have a boat I will drag mine down there.. You could tag along with us to SELA as a trade off.



Really no serious birds to be had in the immediate Valdosta area as far as public land goes. Maybe a few woodies but nothing special. And I'm not just saying that to throw you off either.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 30, 2016)

Rnelson you need that fancy blind to water swat ringnecks?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 30, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Rnelson you need that fancy blind to water swat ringnecks?



No I don't need a fancy blind for that. I try hard not to hunt out of a boat,especially for puddle ducks, but some places i have to so that is what this is for. For the divers and coots we normally just lay on the front of the boat while someone drives into them...........


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 30, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> No I don't need a fancy blind for that. I try hard not to hunt out of a boat,especially for puddle ducks, but some places i have to so that is what this is for. For the divers and coots we normally just lay on the front of the boat while someone drives into them...........



That's what I was wondering. If you had enough corn for those dabblers you wouldn't need it at all.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 30, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> That's what I was wondering. If you had enough corn for those dabblers you wouldn't need it at all.



Ahhhh a little more DHE and that should do the trick!


----------

